# I'm a Celebrity Get Me Out of Here 2015 !!!



## bundles (Jul 16, 2011)

Woohoo it's my favourite time of the year  Christmas is on it's way and it's time for the new series of I'm a Celebrity Get Me Out of Here     Very interesting line-up. Am particularly looking forward to seeing Chris Eubank, Duncan Bannatyne and Tony Hadley. 
This Sunday, 9pm. Can't wait    

xx


----------



## KELLSBELLS27 (Jun 7, 2015)

cannot wait too - however it interferes with my homeland viewing


----------



## Amy76 (May 14, 2014)

I love I'm a celebrity & get me out of here now, may have to watch homeland at 9pm then the others on plus one, think it will be a late night!


----------



## bundles (Jul 16, 2011)

Just watched it & thought it was quite a tame start   hopefully it means they have lots up their sleeves & are just lulling them into a false sense of security   They actually seem like quite a nice bunch, although the jury's still out on Lady C


----------



## Amy76 (May 14, 2014)

Lady C seems suitably bonkers!


----------



## bundles (Jul 16, 2011)

Yep Amy she seems absolutely barking   Loved the eating trial, they're always good value


----------



## bundles (Jul 16, 2011)

So 3 new camp mates but Spencer has walked already   anyone know why ?


----------



## Amy76 (May 14, 2014)

He didn't last long then! Maybe lady c upset him when she moved to the other camp?   Looking forwards to tonight's live trial


----------



## MandyPandy (May 10, 2010)

I've never heard of Lady C before but I absolutely love her!

Bit surprised to see Spencer and Vicky in there (I don't watch TOWIE so don't know the other one) but it's going to mean I watch it a bit more!


----------



## MandyPandy (May 10, 2010)

Oh - LOL!  Just saw your comment Bundles. 

Google says he left due to 'medical reasons'.  Pffft.


----------



## bundles (Jul 16, 2011)

Well that was a bit chaotic   not sure I'm that keen on the live trials, they always seem so rushed   Hmmm Ant & Dec will say no more about Spencer   Have just trawled ******* but no mention of why he left either   How annoying !!


----------



## Amy76 (May 14, 2014)

That live trial seemed a bit unfair on snake rock since they had less members   maybe spencer is doing a tell exclusive all story in a newspaper or magazine? Seemed a bit odd that none of the camp mates even mentioned he was missing!


----------



## bundles (Jul 16, 2011)

Oh yes that's true, i hadn't spotted that   I'm sure it will all come out, I just want to know NOW !!!   Wonder if they will send anyone else in. Carl Pilkinson's name has been banded about but not sure how true that is.


----------



## Amy76 (May 14, 2014)

Lady C seems to be on a mission to upset everyone tonight!


----------



## bundles (Jul 16, 2011)

So in the last hour it's been announced that Lady C has left the jungle on medical grounds. I guess she finally made everybody sick of her   What a hideous creature she is


----------



## Amy76 (May 14, 2014)

I just read online that she left because she said Tony & Duncan were bullying her!!!   Looking forwards to watching it tonight


----------



## miss sd (Apr 24, 2015)

Lady c was horrible but great entertainment !

Did anyone see Phillip schofiekd come up at the start of the programme the other day or did I just imagine that ?!

Tony to win !

Ferne as runner up 

None of the others massively appeal to me tbh


----------



## bundles (Jul 16, 2011)

Yes, Philip S appeared on every single itv program that day in a different Xmas jumper for the Text Santa appeal   

Duncan's just been voted out. Is it me or does it seem a bit tame now    I really like Tony Hadley (am a huge Spandau fan   ) but he's seemed a bit bland in the jungle, mind you , maybe Lady C took all the attention. I quite like Vicky, she's a bit of a nutter and I love some of her comments


----------

